# Resort map Point at Poipu



## TJALB

Does anyone have a resort map for The Point at Poipu? I reserved 3 two bedroom Garden view units and I would like to make a request for the best “Garden View” views/lanai’s available.  I would also like to know which units have the larger lanai and which are the corner units.  I would have preferred to reserve ocean view, but since I needed 3 units I didn’t have enough points for OV. So I’m trying to make the best of the Garden View units I selected.  Does anyone have a suggestion regarding what room numbers are best for the view and lanai? Any additional info or pointers regarding this resort would be very much appreciated.  How many grills, what is the beach like? Is the property in good condition? How does it compare to Ka’anapali Beach Club? This will be our first visit to this property. 
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## pedro47

A long time ago Doug26345 posted pictures and a resort map of this resort.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I believe there is a resort map in the Resort Reviews section. It should be in the photos section.  Here's another one in an old thread






That being said, here are some thoughts  Garden view units are ground level units will be closest to the ocean.  I think Units 3-206, 3-207- 3-208, 6-104 and 6-208 are particularly nice because they directly face the ocean; the units above are ocean front units, so those are like being ocean front, except there is no view or the water front.  If you like hearing the sound of the ocean waves, those are excellent. Outward facing garden view units in Buildings  7, 8, and 9 have a sand dune between the unit and the ocean front; hence I don't think those are as good as the units I mentioned.

Garden view units are also commendable.  They offer a nice view of the landscaping and terraced ponds.  And they are close to parking!

Note that when you have a unit on ground level, here may be people walking directly past your unit and lanai.  If that is unsettling, you may want to think of a different location.  Also, when we were there in August one morning there were some people in one of the ground level units that were transferring to a different unit. They said they were bothered too much at night by cats scratching at the lanai and roosters crowing right outside the windows.  If those items are  issues for you, you might request non-ground level units.

Be way of "elbow units".  Those are units that are located where a building makes a concave bend, and creates a unit that has a skinny front and a wide back (such as unit 2-105).  In these cases, the second bedroom is located to the back of the unit away from the water.  Also, in those units AC is provided in the living room and master bedroom, but not the second bedroom.  (Most units have AC in the bedrooms but not in the living room.) This means that people sleeping in the second bedroom at night will need to have the windows open to get circulation.  But the walkway is on that side of the building, so at night you can have people walking directly past the open windows in a bedroom in which people are trying to sleep.  

Those elbow units are nice if the second bedroom is not needed, because then you get AC in the living room.  But with a larger group in the unit they aren't good.


----------



## TJALB

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I believe there is a resort map in the Resor
> 
> 
> T_R_Oglodyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there is a resort map in the Resort Reviews section. It should be in the photos section.  Here's another one in an old thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, here are some thoughts  Garden view units are ground level units will be closest to the ocean.  I think Units 3-206, 3-207- 3-208, 6-104 and 6-208 are particularly nice because they directly face the ocean; the units above are ocean front units, so those are like being ocean front, except there is no view or the water front.  If you like hearing the sound of the ocean waves, those are excellent. Outward facing garden view units in Buildings  7, 8, and 9 have a sand dune between the unit and the ocean front; hence I don't think those are as good as the units I mentioned.
> 
> Garden view units are also commendable.  They offer a nice view of the landscaping and terraced ponds.  And they are close to parking!
> 
> Note that when you have a unit on ground level, here may be people walking directly past your unit and lanai.  If that is unsettling, you may want to think of a different location.  Also, when we were there in August one morning there were some people in one of the ground level units that were transferring to a different unit. They said they were bothered too much at night by cats scratching at the lanai and roosters crowing right outside the windows.  If those items are  issues for you, you might request non-ground level units.
> 
> Be way of "elbow units".  Those are units that are located where a building makes a concave bend, and creates a unit that has a skinny front and a wide back (such as unit 2-105).  In these cases, the second bedroom is located to the back of the unit away from the water.  Also, in those units AC is provided in the living room and master bedroom, but not the second bedroom.  (Most units have AC in the bedrooms but not in the living room.) This means that people sleeping in the second bedroom at night will need to have the windows open to get circulation.  But the walkway is on that side of the building, so at night you can have people walking directly past the open windows in a bedroom in which people are trying to sleep.
> 
> Those elbow units are nice if the second bedroom is not needed, because then you get AC in the living room.  But with a larger group in the unit they aren't good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t Reviews section. It should be in the photos section.  Here's another one in an old thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, here are some thoughts  Garden view units are ground level units will be closest to the ocean.  I think Units 3-206, 3-207- 3-208, 6-104 and 6-208 are particularly nice because they directly face the ocean; the units above are ocean front units, so those are like being ocean front, except there is no view or the water front.  If you like hearing the sound of the ocean waves, those are excellent. Outward facing garden view units in Buildings  7, 8, and 9 have a sand dune between the unit and the ocean front; hence I don't think those are as good as the units I mentioned.
> 
> Garden view units are also commendable.  They offer a nice view of the landscaping and terraced ponds.  And they are close to parking!
> 
> Note that when you have a unit on ground level, here may be people walking directly past your unit and lanai.  If that is unsettling, you may want to think of a different location.  Also, when we were there in August one morning there were some people in one of the ground level units that were transferring to a different unit. They said they were bothered too much at night by cats scratching at the lanai and roosters crowing right outside the windows.  If those items are  issues for you, you might request non-ground level units.
> 
> Be way of "elbow units".  Those are units that are located where a building makes a concave bend, and creates a unit that has a skinny front and a wide back (such as unit 2-105).  In these cases, the second bedroom is located to the back of the unit away from the water.  Also, in those units AC is provided in the living room and master bedroom, but not the second bedroom.  (Most units have AC in the bedrooms but not in the living room.) This means that people sleeping in the second bedroom at night will need to have the windows open to get circulation.  But the walkway is on that side of the building, so at night you can have people walking directly past the open windows in a bedroom in which people are trying to sleep.
> 
> Those elbow units are nice if the second bedroom is not needed, because then you get AC in the living room.  But with a larger group in the unit they aren't good.
Click to expand...




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I believe there is a resort map in the Resort Reviews section. It should be in the photos section.  Here's another one in an old thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, here are some thoughts  Garden view units are ground level units will be closest to the ocean.  I think Units 3-206, 3-207- 3-208, 6-104 and 6-208 are particularly nice because they directly face the ocean; the units above are ocean front units, so those are like being ocean front, except there is no view or the water front.  If you like hearing the sound of the ocean waves, those are excellent. Outward facing garden view units in Buildings  7, 8, and 9 have a sand dune between the unit and the ocean front; hence I don't think those are as good as the units I mentioned.
> 
> Garden view units are also commendable.  They offer a nice view of the landscaping and terraced ponds.  And they are close to parking!
> 
> Note that when you have a unit on ground level, here may be people walking directly past your unit and lanai.  If that is unsettling, you may want to think of a different location.  Also, when we were there in August one morning there were some people in one of the ground level units that were transferring to a different unit. They said they were bothered too much at night by cats scratching at the lanai and roosters crowing right outside the windows.  If those items are  issues for you, you might request non-ground level units.
> 
> Be way of "elbow units".  Those are units that are located where a building makes a concave bend, and creates a unit that has a skinny front and a wide back (such as unit 2-105).  In these cases, the second bedroom is located to the back of the unit away from the water.  Also, in those units AC is provided in the living room and master bedroom, but not the second bedroom.  (Most units have AC in the bedrooms but not in the living room.) This means that people sleeping in the second bedroom at night will need to have the windows open to get circulation.  But the walkway is on that side of the building, so at night you can have people walking directly past the open windows in a bedroom in which people are trying to sleep.
> 
> Those elbow units are nice if the second bedroom is not needed, because then you get AC in the living room.  But with a larger group in the unit they aren't good.


Are there any garden view that have a peek of the ocean? What is the view outside 
3-206,207,208 ?  Also, what is the coolest side of the building since the living area doesn’t have A/C?
Again ... Thank you!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TJALB said:


> Are there any garden view that have a peek of the ocean? What is the view outside
> 3-206,207,208 ?  Also, what is the coolest side of the building since the living area doesn’t have A/C?
> Again ... Thank you!


The path that goes from the parking lot along that side of Building is higher than those units.  Then beyond the path is a stone wall that separates the Point at Poipu from the platted subdivision next door.  Sp what you from those units is an expanse of grass leading to the path, possibly a wall beyond that, and then sky.  

I don't think there are any garden view units that have a peek of the ocean. If there is a peek of the ocean, that unit is classed as partial ocean view.  If there are any that have a glimpse of the water, most likely they would be in Building 10.  If there is any the glimpse would be so small that I give much more consideration to which building you would like based on the criteria I laid out.  I certainly would not settle for an elbow garden view unit in Building 10 just because there might be a tiny glimpse of ocean.

As for which side is coolest, I don't think it makes much difference. 

******

If it were me reserving a garden view unit ....  if there are small children in my group I might think about getting something close to the pool, for the convenience. 

The units in Building 3 facing the spa are also good.  Close to the ocean, and the spa area is pleasant.  Grills are there, and you can converse with people on the lanai unit from the spa and grill area.  Note that that spa is an adult spa - children not allowed.  The spa is quite popular with my family members.  

IMHO - 3-206,207,208 are pretty good, if you don't mind being at ground level and having your unit face on the most heavily used foot traffic areas at the resort. 

9-207 would also be a very good unit.  Second story so it has more privacy.  It's a corner unit so I believe it has a wrap-around lanai; you should be able to catch a lot of breeze at that location.


----------



## youppi

TJALB said:


> Are there any garden view that have a peek of the ocean? What is the view outside
> 3-206,207,208 ?  Also, what is the coolest side of the building since the living area doesn’t have A/C?
> Again ... Thank you!


This is some pictures of the garden view unit 3-202 facing the spa with a side view of the ocean


----------



## youppi

Somebody on our Facebook group has posted a video of the garden view unit 10-308 but you must be a member of the group to see it.
Here is a picture from the video


----------



## geist1223

We have stayed in Bldg 10 2nd floor. Had good garden view and could watch the whales over the Bldgs between us and the oceqn.


----------



## TJALB

I am a member of the DRI Favebook group but don’t visit it much because I’ve never figured out how to use it.  
Thanks for all the time you’ve put in answering my questions. 
So ... overall you think this is a nice resort?  We’ve stayed at DRI Ka’anapali Beach Club many times and have very much enjoyed it.  I must confess I’m a little nervous about P@P not having full A/C.  It always makes me a little anxious when visiting a property for the first time. Especially, as I am doing, when I’m taking a couple other families with me.  It’s one thing if we go alone but another if we take people and the accommodations don’t turn out to be what we expected.  I’m thinking since all the remodeling has been completed due to the water damage, it can’t be a bad place.  With the help of The Tug family I’m learning a lot about P@P. Keep the info coming!  
Is the parking situation as bad as it seems? 

I can’t thank everyone enough for their help!


----------



## TJALB

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The path that goes from the parking lot along that side of Building is higher than those units.  Then beyond the path is a stone wall that separates the Point at Poipu from the platted subdivision next door.  Sp what you from those units is an expanse of grass leading to the path, possibly a wall beyond that, and then sky.
> 
> I don't think there are any garden view units that have a peek of the ocean. If there is a peek of the ocean, that unit is classed as partial ocean view.  If there are any that have a glimpse of the water, most likely they would be in Building 10.  If there is any the glimpse would be so small that I give much more consideration to which building you would like based on the criteria I laid out.  I certainly would not settle for an elbow garden view unit in Building 10 just because there might be a tiny glimpse of ocean.
> 
> As for which side is coolest, I don't think it makes much difference.
> 
> ******
> 
> If it were me reserving a garden view unit ....  if there are small children in my group I might think about getting something close to the pool, for the convenience.
> 
> The units in Building 3 facing the spa are also good.  Close to the ocean, and the spa area is pleasant.  Grills are there, and you can converse with people on the lanai unit from the spa and grill area.  Note that that spa is an adult spa - children not allowed.  The spa is quite popular with my family members.
> 
> IMHO - 3-206,207,208 are pretty good, if you don't mind being at ground level and having your unit face on the most heavily used foot traffic areas at the resort.
> 
> 9-207 would also be a very good unit.  Second story so it has more privacy.  It's a corner unit so I believe it has a wrap-around lanai; you should be able to catch a lot of breeze at that location.


Thank you Oglodyte for all your help.  So, overall your opinion is that this is a well kept property? We’ve stayed at Ka’anapali Beach Club many times and always enjoyed it.  I know it’s much bigger than P@P is.  But looking for a new experience on another island.  That’s why we are trying P@P.
Thank you so very much for the time you’ve taken to help me out!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TJALB said:


> Thank you Oglodyte for all your help.  So, overall your opinion is that this is a well kept property? We’ve stayed at Ka’anapali Beach Club many times and always enjoyed it.  I know it’s much bigger than P@P is.  But looking for a new experience on another island.  That’s why we are trying P@P.
> Thank you so very much for the time you’ve taken to help me out!


It's been more than ten years since we stayed at KBC; last time we were there was pre-Diamond.  At that time the maintenance and upkeep at KBC was markedly worse than at  Poipu.  I actually made an on-line comment here at TUG about the conditions. About a day later I got a call from property manager to visit with him before we our stay was over.  He acknowledged that there were issues, and gave me a briefing on results of their surveys and what their plans were to improve the condition.

In 2013 we stayed at Ka'ananpali Shores, the property next door, via Diamond Exchange and spent a bit of time in the public areas.  I didn't note any major issues at KBC at that time - except for the fact that overall we like Point at Poipu more because it's much more of a condo property than a resort property.  

The units at Poipu to us are much more like a place we would live, rather than just visit.  The units have full kitchens, so we stock the refrigerator and simply live.  People get up when they wish and get their food.  We make our own lunches when we go out.  We have family dinners together - usually grilling something on the barbecues, while others work on salads, vegetables, etc.  

We couldn't do much like that at KBC - that's actually why we stayed at Ka'anapali Shores instead of KBC in 2013.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

youppi said:


> This is some pictures of the garden view unit 3-202 facing the spa with a side view of the ocean
> View attachment 8136
> 
> View attachment 8137


Thanks for the post and pics Youppi.  I know now that if we ever do Garden View at Poipu, we'll try for the spa upper floor units in Building 3.  We stayed in 3-303 before - which is Ocean Front.

One somewhat the same topic, I think the best ocean view units at the Point are the 4th floor units on the ocean side of Building 3.  You have a clear view to the ocean across the (still undeveloped) property next door. These are units that Gold members can specifically reserve.  Book a partial ocean view, use your free upgrade to ocean view, then reserve unit 3-406, -407 or - 408. You get almost as good as ocean front for 10,000 points.


----------



## geist1223

We have stayed at Point at Poipu several times. We had no problems with heatt or cold. It is nice to have clothes washer and dryer; and, a full kitchen.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

geist1223 said:


> We have stayed at Point at Poipu several times. We had no problems with heatt or cold. It is nice to have clothes washer and dryer; and, a full kitchen.


We stay at Point at Poipu almost every year.  As I've indicated we have an annual multi-generation family vacation there.  

So - addressing heat issues. All of our experience is for summer travel. *Most* of the time the trade winds blow from the northeast. Temperatures will be in the high 80s °F during the day, dropping a bit at night.  There will be a strong breeze.  The living room (no AC) will be quite comfortable with the doors to the lanai open and the ceiling fan on.  If you have a corner unit, the living room will have two doors to the lanai.  If you open both doors the wind will rip through the room. 

When the trade winds die, it will get sultry.  Temperatures will get into the 90s °F, the humidity will increase, and winds will be gentle.  This is when you will appreciate the AC.  The living room will be warmer, and you will have the ceiling fan going on full.  I snore, and it disrupts DW's sleep tremendously, so I usually move to the living room at some point during the night.  During periods when the trade winds fail, I can sleep OK, with the lanai door open and the ceiling fan cranking. 

BTW - this is another reason to avoid the elbow units if you need to use the second bedroom.  The second bedroom in those doesn't have nearly the same amount of natural ventilation.  To get decent airflow through that bedroom you need to keep the door to that bedroom open and the window open.  But that will cause whatever wind there is to billow through the curtains, and, ... it's just not good.


----------



## artringwald

TJALB said:


> I am a member of the DRI Favebook group but don’t visit it much because I’ve never figured out how to use it.
> Thanks for all the time you’ve put in answering my questions.
> So ... overall you think this is a nice resort?  We’ve stayed at DRI Ka’anapali Beach Club many times and have very much enjoyed it.  I must confess I’m a little nervous about P@P not having full A/C.  It always makes me a little anxious when visiting a property for the first time. Especially, as I am doing, when I’m taking a couple other families with me.  It’s one thing if we go alone but another if we take people and the accommodations don’t turn out to be what we expected.  I’m thinking since all the remodeling has been completed due to the water damage, it can’t be a bad place.  With the help of The Tug family I’m learning a lot about P@P. Keep the info coming!
> Is the parking situation as bad as it seems?
> 
> I can’t thank everyone enough for their help!



We stay at P@P every year and KBC every other year. They are both making a good effort to maintain the properties, but the beach erosion at KBC is a major issue that still doesn't have a permanent solution. We like both resorts, but P@P is our favorite of all the resorts we've ever visited. It feels like home. The units are very spacious, the pool is great, and the staff (excluding sales) is exceptional. DW's only complaint is that the kitchen cabinets are old, with several layers of paint, and the sofa and chairs are generic design and not very comfortable. I just love the location. Within sight of the property you can find crashing waves, a cove full of turtles, a small blow hole, a sea arch, and plenty of tiny crabs crawling around the tidal pools.

If you like to look at pictures, here's some we've taken at P@P over the years:

https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/The-Point-at-Poipu/

While your there, check the activities schedule for the guided coastal walk and the garden walk. I'd recommend both of them. Here's some pictures from the garden walk with some of the plants you'll see:

https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/Point-at-Poipu-Resort-Walk/


----------



## pedro47

Thanks, artringwald for sharing your photos of the resort, the resort map and the two (2) floor plans of the resort villas.


----------



## TJALB

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We stay at Point at Poipu almost every year.  As I've indicated we have an annual multi-generation family vacation there.
> 
> So - addressing heat issues. All of our experience is for summer travel. *Most* of the time the trade winds blow from the northeast. Temperatures will be in the high 80s °F during the day, dropping a bit at night.  There will be a strong breeze.  The living room (no AC) will be quite comfortable with the doors to the lanai open and the ceiling fan on.  If you have a corner unit, the living room will have two doors to the lanai.  If you open both doors the wind will rip through the room.
> 
> When the trade winds die, it will get sultry.  Temperatures will get into the 90s °F, the humidity will increase, and winds will be gentle.  This is when you will appreciate the AC.  The living room will be warmer, and you will have the ceiling fan going on full.  I snore, and it disrupts DW's sleep tremendously, so I usually move to the living room at some point during the night.  During periods when the trade winds fail, I can sleep OK, with the lanai door open and the ceiling fan cranking.
> 
> BTW - this is another reason to avoid the elbow units if you need to use the second bedroom.  The second bedroom in those doesn't have nearly the same amount of natural ventilation.  To get decent airflow through that bedroom you need to keep the door to that bedroom open and the window open.  But that will cause whatever wind there is to billow through the curtains, and, ... it's just not good.


Thanks oglodyte. I certainly have gained a lot of wonderful information here.  As usual the Tug family has come through! I will for sure try to stay away from the elbow units.  I’m also going to try to get a corner unit, but I’m after some kind of a view too, so will see what I end up with.  I too am having a family vacation needing 3 units to accommodate everyone.  I hope I can get the powers to be at P@P to give me the units that I ask for.  I know the people in the back room determine how the units are assigned based on the Club level.  I just realized this summer that, that’s how room assignments are determined.  I’m only a Club silver level because I had 2 deeded weeks I purchased here on Tug many years ago and then put them into the Club by purchasing points from DRI Hawaii collection.  That’s another story! I got a super good deal on the points because a fellow Tugger helped me work them over! LOL!  Ended up getting points at a very low rate because a Tugger sent me a copy of his own sales contract so my sales person matched the per point price on the contract when I was walking away from the deal.  Didn’t want to purchase anything Directly from DRI but had to to move my deeds into the Club which gave me way mor flexibility.
Again .... thank you for your help!!


----------



## artringwald

TJALB said:


> Thanks oglodyte. I certainly have gained a lot of wonderful information here.  As usual the Tug family has come through! I will for sure try to stay away from the elbow units.  I’m also going to try to get a corner unit, but I’m after some kind of a view too, so will see what I end up with.  I too am having a family vacation needing 3 units to accommodate everyone.  I hope I can get the powers to be at P@P to give me the units that I ask for.  I know the people in the back room determine how the units are assigned based on the Club level.  I just realized this summer that, that’s how room assignments are determined.  I’m only a Club silver level because I had 2 deeded weeks I purchased here on Tug many years ago and then put them into the Club by purchasing points from DRI Hawaii collection.  That’s another story! I got a super good deal on the points because a fellow Tugger helped me work them over! LOL!  Ended up getting points at a very low rate because a Tugger sent me a copy of his own sales contract so my sales person matched the per point price on the contract when I was walking away from the deal.  Didn’t want to purchase anything Directly from DRI but had to to move my deeds into the Club which gave me way mor flexibility.
> Again .... thank you for your help!!


The units are assigned on a first come basis giving priority to those who are staying multiple weeks. To get a corner unit you usually have to call as soon as the office opens on the first day you can make the reservation. It helps to give them a list of unit numbers in case the ones you want aren't available. Some of the best units were sold as deeded weeks with a fixed unit number and a fixed week so those are never available. They accidentally booked our 2nd week in a fixed/fixed unit one year and gave us a $200 dinner coupon to move out so the owner could have it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> The units are assigned on a first come basis giving priority to those who are staying multiple weeks. To get a corner unit you usually have to call as soon as the office opens on the first day you can make the reservation. It helps to give them a list of unit numbers in case the ones you want aren't available. Some of the best units were sold as deeded weeks with a fixed unit number and a fixed week so those are never available. They accidentally booked our 2nd week in a fixed/fixed unit one year and gave us a $200 dinner coupon to move out so the owner could have it.


Art - that's how the system worked when people made reservations directly with the resort.  But now that all reservations, including those for deeded weeks, are made through Las Vegas I'm not sure that's the way it's done now.  When they started allowing reservations in other than 7-day increments, the whole system got more complicated.  

What I have been told is that all room assignments are made the week before check-in - except for those units that have been specifically reserved by Gold level and higher members.  When assigning units, they take into consideration requests that have been made, roughly in the order in which those requests have been submitted.  

In our experience, they've generally met our requests.  We request that the two units be close together, include a preference for corner units, and express aversion to the elbow units.  In our request, we state specifically why the elbow units create privacy issues, particularly for female members in the group.  We also provide them with a ranking of which of our preferences are most important - no elbow unit and units close together is usually the top preference.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> What I have been told is that all room assignments are made the week before check-in - except for those units that have been specifically reserved by Gold level and higher members. When assigning units, they take into consideration requests that have been made, roughly in the order in which those requests have been submitted.


So it's still important to make your reservations and requests as early as possible. At the end of last January, when we didn't get any of the 8 units we requested, I asked Jamie Shigeta, the General Manager, why not. She said all the units we requested were either fixed/fixed, or were multiple week reservations with an earlier checkin date. 

Jamie does a great job managing the resort and is one of the reasons there is so little staff turnover. We see the same people year after year.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> So it's still important to make your reservations and requests as early as possible. At the end of last January, when we didn't get any of the 8 units we requested, I asked Jamie Shigeta, the General Manager, why not. She said all the units we requested were either fixed/fixed, or were multiple week reservations with an earlier checkin date.
> 
> Jamie does a great job managing the resort and is one of the reasons there is so little staff turnover. We see the same people year after year.


I remember Jamie from her time when she ran the Reservations/VIP operation at Poipu.  She and her staff were a delight to work with.  Those were "the good old days".

It is absolutely critical to get reservations and requests in early.  I just finished making our reservations for August 2019.  We're still not into the 10-month system-wide reservation window, so there is good availability.

Just for fun, I did some investigations of current availability at the resort, looking for 7 day stays.  FThere is ocean front availability starting the last week of June and running pretty continuously through the end of July.  After June 3 there is no ocean front availability.  This coincides pretty closely to when school ends.  I expect that the inventory starting in late June is being steadily taken by non-Hawaii Club owners, and will be gone within a month.  

The property is entirely booked for seven night stays from Jan 1 - April 12. No availability in any view category.  That coincides with about the latest period at which public schools do a week-long spring break.  After that availability picks up, and is generally good until the first week of June.  That's not surprising; the interval from mid-April through the first week of June is the closest thing to a "slow" period that there is in Hawaii. 

So early booking is essential.  Club members who only now are thinking about how nice it would be to stay in Poipu in March of next year are too late.


----------



## TJALB

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I remember Jamie from her time when she ran the Reservations/VIP operation at Poipu.  She and her staff were a delight to work with.  Those were "the good old days".
> 
> It is absolutely critical to get reservations and requests in early.  I just finished making our reservations for August 2019.  We're still not into the 10-month system-wide reservation window, so there is good availability.
> 
> Just for fun, I did some investigations of current availability at the resort, looking for 7 day stays.  FThere is ocean front availability starting the last week of June and running pretty continuously through the end of July.  After June 3 there is no ocean front availability.  This coincides pretty closely to when school ends.  I expect that the inventory starting in late June is being steadily taken by non-Hawaii Club owners, and will be gone within a month.
> 
> The property is entirely booked for seven night stays from Jan 1 - April 12. No availability in any view category.  That coincides with about the latest period at which public schools do a week-long spring break.  After that availability picks up, and is generally good until the first week of June.  That's not surprising; the interval from mid-April through the first week of June is the closest thing to a "slow" period that there is in Hawaii.
> 
> So early booking is essential.  Club members who only now are thinking about how nice it would be to stay in Poipu in March of next year are too late.


I’m supposed to have 13 month advance booking because I’m in the Club.  Does that mean 13 months starting in January, as that’s why maintenance fees are due? Or ... does it mean for example, if I want reservations for September 2019, I would be able to book that stay in August 2018?  This is very confusing. Would appreciate your expertise regarding advance booking.
Thanks!


----------



## TJALB

TJALB said:


> I’m supposed to have 13 month advance booking because I’m in the Club.  Does that mean 13 months starting in January, as that’s why maintenance fees are due? Or ... does it mean for example, if I want reservations for September 2019, I would be able to book that stay in August 2018?  This is very confusing. Would appreciate your expertise regarding advance booking.
> Thanks!


My understand is that last May 2018 Jamie was sent to manage Ka’anapali Beach Club and is no longer at Poipu


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TJALB said:


> I’m supposed to have 13 month advance booking because I’m in the Club.  Does that mean 13 months starting in January, as that’s why maintenance fees are due? Or ... does it mean for example, if I want reservations for September 2019, I would be able to book that stay in August 2018?  This is very confusing. Would appreciate your expertise regarding advance booking.
> Thanks!


That's 13 months from check-in date.  So right now, you can make bookings through mid-October 2019. 

Usually when you book a reservation in the next calendar year, Diamond requires pre-payment of annual fees for the points used.


----------



## TJALB

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's 13 months from check-in date.  So right now, you can make bookings through mid-October 2019.
> 
> Usually when you book a reservation in the next calendar year, Diamond requires pre-payment of annual fees for the points used.


Thank you!


----------

